# Paloma had surgery



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Remember Paloma, one of the young females (2y.o.) that was surrender to an animal Control?? We rescued her and she had to have surgery on her patella yesterday ,on a back leg. She did fine at a walk but would carry her back leg at a trot or run. The patella was out of place and would not go back in without manipulation to put it back and then it would slip out again. This is probably why she was taken to the A.C. the family couldnt pay for the surgery. So your Rescue dollars are at work. Paloma has to be crated for 4 wks with no use of that back leg and then light walks on a leash for the next 6-8 wks after that. 
She is a darling girl and so glad we could help her to have a long and happy life ahead. Look at those eyes!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She's just darling! I love hearing these success stories. Really makes my day!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw - Sweet Paloma. :wub::wub: Get better soon, cutie. Thank you Edie for updating us and so glad that we're all here to help and pray for her. :chili: My gosh, if someone can discard someone for a bad knee, my DH would have tossed me out 28 years ago. :w00t: :smcry: So sad to think about for this girl having that done to her, but glad you came to her rescue.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it! :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a sweetie, I'm glad she had the surgery and will be OK.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks so precious. It's awful how people throw pets away....
I can't wait for updates and her new furever posting in the future...the very near future I'm sure...


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Paloma update.*

Paloma's bandage was removed on Friday and the vet ran a laser over her incision. She's a wonderful patient. When I picked her up at the shelter after her family dumped her she was terrified - you couldn't touch her. It's amazing to me that she is calmer and more trusting after a big surgery than she was after a stint in animal control. 

She wants nothing more than to be cuddled. Sweet sweet Paloma.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron, thanks so much for posting her pics and sharing your foster Mom stories. You are one special lady to take on this girl for her rehab. It couldnt happen without you. Hugs, Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that last piccie of her,that sideways glance,such character coming through...
What a doll,I'm in love!:wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I love that last piccie of her,that sideways glance,such character coming through...
> What a doll,I'm in love!:wub:


She has so many good traits. Completely relaxed around my other six brats. Runs up to kids and men doing a happy dance. In her sedated state she has not gone potty inside my house - not once. I want the world to know that you can rescue a dog and get the love of a Paloma.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> She has so many good traits. Completely relaxed around my other six brats. Runs up to kids and men doing a happy dance. In her sedated state she has not gone potty inside my house - not once. I want the world to know that you can rescue a dog and get the love of a Paloma.


Bronwyn - words can't describe the gratitude we feel for you taking care of Paloma. :wub::wub: I can't even begin to think of what a horror AC was if she's calmer after anesthesia, surgery and being at a vet's. Breaks my heart. :smcry: She's so lucky to have you and AMA there for her. 
I can't believe how big that incision is. :w00t: I just decided not to have surgery on my knee after seeing it. :blush: I know that Paloma will just feel so loved that she'll do great and won't have to worry about what she went through when she was surrendered. :ThankYou: Keep us updated


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Paloma update - Rosebud*

I call Paloma, Rosebud. They don't come any sweeter. Compare these pictures to one week ago. Home cooked food, salmon oil and supplements - lashings of love and attention. I can't wait to show you this beauty in one month. It's hard to cage rest her, she wants to run around like a puppy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> I call Paloma, Rosebud. They don't come any sweeter. Compare these pictures to one week ago. Home cooked food, salmon oil and supplements - lashings of love and attention. I can't wait to show you this beauty in one month. It's hard to cage rest her, she wants to run around like a puppy.


 
What a beautiful face... I'm in love:wub:
She's going to make someone a wonderful heart dog...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

She looks wonderful Bron and know its all the love and good care you are giving her. She will be a joy for some lucky person. Thanks to YOU. Hugs,Edie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

smlcm said:


> I call Paloma, Rosebud. They don't come any sweeter. Compare these pictures to one week ago. Home cooked food, salmon oil and supplements - lashings of love and attention. I can't wait to show you this beauty in one month. It's hard to cage rest her, she wants to run around like a puppy.


She has the face of an angel - so sweet! Perfect calling her Rosebud! Thank you so much for taking care of this loving angel. We appreciate all you foster mom's do for these little angels!!! God bless you always:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - look at that picture of Rosebud with her little bejeweled collar and her pink blanket. :wub::wub: I think you've got yourself a princess!! She is such a heart melter. I can't wait to see her progress. Thank you so much Bronwyn.:smootch:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she is just gorgeous! What a kissable little face. Cannot fathom giving her up to a shelter and not a rescue in the first place. God Bless you for taking her.:wub:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

She looks like a tender little Rosebud.

For the life of me, I will never understand people.

I lost my precious Sydney, 2 weeks ago, tomorrow, and my DH & I would have done anything to save her, and these people tossed her out?????

I don't get it.

Sheila


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, Sheila, sadly lots of people don't feel the same way we do about our precious babies. I know there are those out there hurting badly in this economy but to drop them off at a shelter is wrong when there are so many angels who rescue and foster these loves.
I am so sorry to hear about your Sydney.:wub:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

bellapuppy said:


> Yes, Sheila, sadly lots of people don't feel the same way we do about our precious babies. I know there are those out there hurting badly in this economy but to drop them off at a shelter is wrong when there are so many angels who rescue and foster these loves.
> I am so sorry to hear about your Sydney.:wub:


Janis, I just cannot imagine someone not loving these babies the way we love them. They give us so much more than we give them. I think it was horribly cruel of Rosebud's family to dump her at a Shelter. Poor baby, imagine what she was thinking, feeling.....

I know there are people really struggling due to the economy, but to just dump her at a Shelter....

I'd give my babies my food, before I would eat, rather than give them up because they give me a reason to live. And this is not a judgement on anyone that must give them up, just my feelings.

Thank you for your kind words about my Sydney. I am so very lost without her. I go to mass each morning, and come home, and it still hits me so hard that she is not here. 

She was such a blessing from God. She filled my life, and gave me unconditional love.

Sheila


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a little beauty XXXOOO


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is such a little sweetheart!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

What a beautiful little dove, or flower. Big kiss from me and the girls. Get well soon.


----------

